# What if James Clerk Maxwell had never existed?



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

There's a thread in the Mess Deck which asks for thoughts on life as we might know it if Albert Enstein had not proposed his Theories of Relativity, etc.

Given: that this is an R/O-biased thread.

Would this part of the forum exist if James Clerk-Maxwell (may His Name be praised forever) had not existed?


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Interesting question Mimcoman - I expect you will get rather more out of your question that I got out of the one about poor old Uncle Albert!


----------



## NINJA (May 8, 2006)

Would never sailed on a ship with the name Clerk-Maxwell then! Other wise known as the Black Max.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There have been times, particularly at college, when I wish he hadn't. [=P]
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maxwell%27s_theorem
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Displacement_current
Would never work without Heisenberg compensators. (Gleam)


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Clerk-Maxwell*

It was always a matter of some irritation to the French and pride to the Anglo-Saxons (Jester) that the Houlders Gas Ships had such quality (non-French) names like that of the Scottish mathematician and physicist *Clerk-Maxwell*, who also went in for poetry, with his own rendition of ‘Rigid Body Sings’ which was based upon Comin' Through the Rye by Robert Burns,:

_*Gin a body meet a body 
Flyin' through the air. 
Gin a body hit a body, 
Will it fly? And where? *_


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

benjidog said:


> Interesting question Mimcoman - I expect you will get rather more out of your question that I got out of the one about poor old Uncle Albert!


Hi, Benjidog>

Yes - I thought your thread was taken somewhat off topic...but the idea was interesting and generated this thread.

(What exactly is a dogeared super moderator?)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Mimcoman said:


> Hi, Benjidog>
> 
> Yes - I thought your thread was taken somewhat off topic...but the idea was interesting and generated this thread.
> 
> (What exactly is a dogeared super moderator?)


If it was a serious question, it is my attempt at a joke at my own expense. Dog-eared meaning "a bit worn at the edges and tatty" - a dog-eared book is one where someone has turned down the corners as a placemarker rather like the shape of a dog's ear.


----------



## IanSpiden (Jul 18, 2008)

well Bill

according to the latest string theories and 11 dimensional parallel universe theories there are an infinite number of parallel universes where anything is possible so I guess out there somewhere there is a universe where he did not exist or Einstein either !


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

benjidog said:


> Dog-eared meaning "a bit worn at the edges and tatty" - a dog-eared book is one where someone has turned down the corners as a placemarker rather like the shape of a dog's ear.


It might be a bit 'tatty' but it is also well loved & comfortable (Jester)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Sister Eleff said:


> It might be a bit 'tatty' but it is also well loved & comfortable (Jester)


I hope you are not propositioning me Sister Eleff!


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

benjidog said:


> If it was a serious question, it is my attempt at a joke at my own expense. Dog-eared meaning "a bit worn at the edges and tatty" - a dog-eared book is one where someone has turned down the corners as a placemarker rather like the shape of a dog's ear.


And here's me thinking I was unique!...


----------



## Mimcoman (May 18, 2008)

IanSpiden said:


> well Bill
> 
> according to the latest string theories and 11 dimensional parallel universe theories there are an infinite number of parallel universes where anything is possible so I guess out there somewhere there is a universe where he did not exist or Einstein either !


And one with no satellites, either!


----------



## Norm (Jun 21, 2006)

IanSpiden said:


> well Bill
> 
> according to the latest string theories and 11 dimensional parallel universe theories there are an infinite number of parallel universes where anything is possible so I guess out there somewhere there is a universe where he did not exist or Einstein either !


I'm finding that string theories, quantum mechanics and 11 dimensions are becoming increasingly interesting. Not that I understand much at all, but I've been trying to get a handle on some very strange things that have happened to me during my life, that have no logical explanation.
I'm not religious, but Jesus said something about his fathers house having many mansions,so there could be many universes to reside in after death.
My own theory about time is that its a giant rubber belt with the future rushing past you at the side, and doomed to always repeat itself.

Its the implications of string theory that are the most interesting. If we could jus even know what the effects are, without understanding how it works we would be a great way forward.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

There's probably a parallel universe where I understand "string theory".

John T.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

One of those parallel universes is probably full of missing socks, lost tools and notes that I made to remind myself to do things but lost before doing them.


----------

